# Garrett's Wine Bottle



## luvday (Jun 18, 2006)

Saw some posting's  on Garrett wine bottles So wanted to share mine with everyone. Say's this on it
  Garrett's American Wines
  Reg. U.S. PAT. OFF.
  GARRETT & CO. INC.
  ESTABLISHED 1835
  PIONEER AMERICAN WINE  GROWERS
  REFILLING PROHIBITED
  NEW YORK

  Lower ridge bottom is ...CONTENTS 4/5 QUART
  On the bottom is  a 3
   A 1900's bottle but still love all the embossing on it
  P.S filled with Paprika @ water to photograph


----------

